# Adding a new pup to my family of 2 Shorthairs, advice needed



## raineyriver (Sep 20, 2003)

I have a new pup coming 2nd week in July, I have to drive to Illionis to get her a whirehaired pointing griffon.
I have 2 GSPs that are my good friends, travel companions, and hunting buddies (darn good bird dogs too), of coarse they live indoors with us as will the new pup.
The 2 shorthairs are really my sons dogs that I gave to them 3 and 4 years ago and the sons keep informing me that they intend on taking the dogs with them when they leave home, the sons are 17 and 19. So Im getting older 55 and thought about getting alittle slower working dog hense the new pup...
Question's
Should I bring the older dogs with me when I pick up the pup?
Any tipps on how to handle the new pup around the older dogs?
I understand the older dogs will be jealous at first and wodering how to compensate for that.
The new pup will be crated.
I just dont want to make any mistakes any advise will be much
appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If the new pups a female and the older dogs are males it should go smoothly. No matter which sex the older dogs are I wouldn't bring the old dogs along, wait till you get the pups home.

Introduce the pup to the older dogs out in the yard (neutral territory) one at a time to minimize stress ( i really doubt there will be any). Plus one dog snapping at the pup might trigger the other one to get in one the act.

I suggest taking the pup for a walk with the older dogs one at a time. Walking along gives the older dogs something to concentrate on other than the pup sniffing their butts. Once they decide its no threat the tension will subside quite abit.

Expect some minor growls or bluff snaps as the older dogs exert their superior position in the pecking order, thats a pretty normal thing. Don't tolerate any actual rough stuff you are the leader of the pack or should be.

In a few days the new pup will be part of the pack, in a week the older dogs will tolerate it pestering them and will probably be playing with it and that will be that.

Keep it out of their food bowls until its well accepted.

I have 5 older Shorthairs that I have introduced my two english pointers, boykin spaniel and a english bulldog to using this technique so I can say I'm very experienced in this area :lol:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

raineyriver, Congrats on the new pup....mighty fine choice if I do say so myself :wink:

I think you'll be pleasantly surprised with the griff and their personalities/traits.

I agree with Bob's comments, the only thing I might add is to not "forget" about the shorthairs. It's easy for a whole family to give all the attention to a puppy, equal attention should be given to all the dogs.

I don't know what your plans for hunting season are but I'd suggest to not hunt the pup with the shorthairs this season. By December the griff will be about 7 months. She should be ready for some birds by then, especially if you introduce birds and guns properly. I'd let her learn on her own and not let her follow the gsp's around this season.

What is the pedigree with your pup? What made you decide to go all the way to Illinois, there are some real good breeders closer than that.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I would probably let her hunt with the shorthairs until it was clear she knew what the quarry was. Once she showed interest in birds then I would take her out by herself from that point on so she didn't get too dependent on them. Older dogs are a good way to jumpstart a pup. But like mike said you don't want to overdo it because it could cause her to become dependent on the shorthairs.

The older dogs will bully her out of retrieves also although they will also teach her how to track cripples down. Its a double edged sword training with older dogs. You just have to make ajudgement call about when to start hunting her solo.

Don't worry to much about it, we are really splitting hairs hear. Most well bred dogs will hunt without any real training. Its instinctive. The most important thing is to teach her to reliably come when called


----------



## raineyriver (Sep 20, 2003)

:beer: Thanks Guys, sounds like good solid advise to me.

Griffinman: the reason Im going to Illinios is that its on my way to North Dakota, You see I am in florida right at the present, I have homes in both florida and north dakota, I came done here to get a hip replacement, just 4 weeks from that and doing ok, looking forward to North Dakota again, believe you me.

Sure looking forward to this fall, sonds like we are in for some great hunting, but I cant complain about the any of the past several years they have all been great to me. Last day of the season found me in as many birds as I had seen all year, sun was setting and birds were flying everywhere, what a way to end the season.

Happy and Safe hunting to both you Guys, and thanks for the advise
Dale


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Ahh, that explains it. You didn't mention the pedigree though? Just wondering if it's someone I know, there are some good ones in Illinois too.

Here's a couple links that may be helpful to you.....especially if you forgot what to do with a puppy :lol:

http://www.whpgriffon.com/griffon/puppy_primer.htm

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm ... icleid=173


----------



## raineyriver (Sep 20, 2003)

Griffman; I cant figure out how to post the parents pedigree, if you give me your email I could send you the two pdf NAVHDA files on the pups parents. Its a repeat breeding and the parents are NAVHDA tested dogs, Im no expert but all it takes for me is that both parents are good hunting dogs, work close and have desire. 
Would be interested in finding other griffs in North Dakota, I have always wanted one, My son in law bought a female cesky this spring that is coming along fine. I do hope to hunt this pup this fall, but I will refrain if she is not ready.
Have a nice night
How were the ticks this spring, man they were rough last year
Dale


----------

